# pencil drawing



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

puphorse said:


> I drew a picture of this horse that fought in the Korean war. As usual I just want some critique and some tips. I didn't have very good lighting for the pic however. And I could also use some ideas for the background. Thanks


Very nice shading and texture. The pack is drawn well.
The head shows that he's attentive.

I would practice drawing feet until you get them more natural . . . pasterns, too . . . Do you have any books by Susan Harris? She's excellent at horse anatomy and hooves!
The halter looks kinda stiff and almost as if it was an afterthought, but I can't tell you HOW to fix that! Maybe there is some detail you can add to the halter (I bet it was leather with stitching) and some highlights on the leather?

Are you an illustrator for books? You are very good and you can only get better!


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you! I'm a teenager and I just draw for fun. Horse tack and their feet are usually the hardest part for me. I've never heard of Susan Harris but I will look her up. The horse is Reckless, whom I am a fan of.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

puphorse said:


> Thank you! I'm a teenager and I just draw for fun. Horse tack and their feet are usually the hardest part for me. I've never heard of Susan Harris but I will look her up. The horse is Reckless, whom I am a fan of.


Good for you. Drawing is a wonderful hobby, and may turn into a money-earning enterprise for you. Thank you for sharing.
Yes, Reckless is a hero! Have you been to his website?
www.sgtreckless.com

Susan Harris has written many books and articles. THE VISIBLE HORSE is one all about anatomy and will really help anyone who wants to understand what is underneath the skin of a horse. 

Here is something I found that may be of help!
Draw A Horse Hoof the Easy Way

The more you observe horses and observe how light touches them and how light touches their tack and their environment, the better you will get. Keep drawing!

Also, you might want to contact some folks who do art for a living. Sara Gilman is one whom I know: Sara N. Gilman - Artist/Illustrator


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes i have been to her website and also seen videos. Thanks for giving me the names of a few people and books.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good proportions! go back and decide which lines are the most important, and darken/crispen up those. put in a suggestion of a shadow on the ground, so the hrose is seated to the earth, and a suggestion of some hills and bushes. nothing fancy. or, put in a flag, a tattered flag, on a half broken pole?


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks tinyliny. I like the idea of a tattered flag in the background maybe on top of a hill to represent the hills she fought to keep


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

I did the background to my picture. I don't think its great, but its the best I could do. Sorry that the flag is kinda of hard to see.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I read a short story about Reckless once, in the Chicken Soup for the Horse Lover's Soul books. I think it looks very good, much better than I have ever been able to do  I really like it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

way cool!


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Very Nice!!


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*This is looking great.*

One thing you could do to add to it
is to change the pack he is wearing in some way.
As it is now, it kind of looks like it is part of the horse
and thus makes the horse look a bit lumpy.

The flag flying over in the corner is cool too.


----------

